# A Handel's Afternoon in Cairo on the 13th of June!



## Minou (Jun 1, 2014)

Dear All ,

If you are currently in Cairo,Egypt, you are cordially 
invited to attend a special event.. “A Handel’s 
Afternoon” 
Ode to St. Cecilia
Zadok the priest
Ombra mai fu from Serse
Let their celestial from Samson
Hallelujah from the Messiah

Dina Iskander - Soprano 
Joseph Kauzman - Tenor
With Cairo Celebration Choir & Orchestra
Conducted by NAYER NAGUI

This will be held at the Cairo Opera House.

If you need more details about the Concert and/or about the Cairo Celebration Choir, please let 
me know!

Have a lovely day..!

Minou


----------

